# 2010 chevy 1500 vs 2010 toyota



## freeportblue

I've always driven chevrolet trucks but recently have been looking at the new Toyota Trunda's. The price is about the same. Toyota is having recall problems and Chevrolet is goverment motors.
I drive mostly highway miles and pull a trailer very little.

Which would you choose and why?


----------



## catchysumfishy

freeportblue said:


> I've always driven chevrolet trucks but recently have been looking at the new Toyota Trunda's. The price is about the same. Toyota is having recall problems and Chevrolet is goverment motors.
> I drive mostly highway miles and pull a trailer very little.
> 
> Which would you choose and why?


Go drive truck for truck...and get back to us...that will answer your question REAL fast! :cheers:


----------



## Pocketfisherman

I'd choose the Chevy because of the better mileage from the active cylinder management system on GM V8s. Chevy also has more comfortable seats, and less cheap looking interior if you go with L-2 or higher interior trim level.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*well*

My service department lost a great account about 3 years ago when the account started buying Toyota's. The account is back with us now with a new fleet of amreican vehicles. Mainly all Chevrolet's. He said it was the biggest mistake his company ever made when he went to Toyota. My Daughter told me once she wanted one of those Toyo Rav's. I told her get what she wanted, but my driveway is 400 yards long and she would get very wet walking in the rain from having to park her Rav in the street.
She decided on a American vehicle. Stick with the Big 3.:flag:


----------



## catman6

*New Truck*

If you want a real truck, buy a Ford F250/F350. They are not called "SuperDuty" for nothing. 1982 Bronco (200,000 mi.), 1990 F250 (36,000 mi.), 1991 F350 (255,000 mi.) and now a 2008 F350 (14,500 mi.) and would not drive anything but a Ford.

Chevys: crappy interiors and drive like a car.

Dodge: crappy everything.


----------



## waterspout

catman6 said:


> If you want a real truck, buy a Ford F250/F350. They are not called "SuperDuty" for nothing. 1982 Bronco (200,000 mi.), 1990 F250 (36,000 mi.), 1991 F350 (255,000 mi.) and now a 2008 F350 (14,500 mi.) and would not drive anything but a Ford.
> 
> Chevys: crappy interiors and drive like a car.
> 
> Dodge: crappy everything.


Ya listen to him,, lmao,, that's why I just sold my f250 and went back to a chevy,, my ars and back both thanked me, as did my gas card!!!!:cheers:

And My HD1500 will do anything the F250 did and more!


----------



## RRfisher

Looking at this forum's thread titles I'd say go Yota. Anytime anyone is looking for help for their messed up truck, it's not a toyota they're asking about.


----------



## Row vs Wade

If fuel economy is key then buy the Chevy, if speed is important then the Toyota will be faster whether you want it to be or not!


----------



## bigfishtx

BIG PAPPA said:


> My service department lost a great account about 3 years ago when the account started buying Toyota's. The account is back with us now with a new fleet of amreican vehicles. Mainly all Chevrolet's. He said it was the biggest mistake his company ever made when he went to Toyota. My Daughter told me once she wanted one of those Toyo Rav's. I told her get what she wanted, but my driveway is 400 yards long and she would get very wet walking in the rain from having to park her Rav in the street.
> She decided on a American vehicle. Stick with the Big 3.:flag:


Go buy a Chevy and support our great labor unions, which happen to own almost as much as the US government!!! Right on. Buy American and support big labor!

IMO Chevy wil be back before Congress asking for more handouts before the end of the year.

If you must buy an American built truck, then, Toyota is the only one built right here in Texas, without government handouts and without big labor. Or buy a Ford.


----------



## ininches

catman6 said:


> If you want a real truck, buy a Ford F250/F350. They are not called "SuperDuty" for nothing. 1982 Bronco (200,000 mi.), 1990 F250 (36,000 mi.), 1991 F350 (255,000 mi.) and now a 2008 F350 (14,500 mi.) and would not drive anything but a Ford.
> 
> Chevys: crappy interiors and drive like a car.
> 
> Dodge: crappy everything.


HAAA.....look at this guy. Hargh Hargh Hargh...look at all my big fords!!!


----------



## let's talk fishin

chevy


----------



## devildog2856

*w.t.f* *? *why would any one buy a p.o.s *jap* truck unless you are planning o n it sitting or crashing into some thing cause the pedal sticks and you can file a lawsuit and win and have enough cash to buy a new boat


----------



## devildog2856

all the people that bash american cars how is your rice burner toyota jap car/trucking doing ??????? *F toyota, f nissan,*


----------



## catchysumfishy

waterspout said:


> Ya listen to him,, lmao,, that's why I just sold my f250 and went back to a chevy,, my ars and back both thanked me, as did my gas card!!!!:cheers:
> 
> And My HD1500 will do anything the F250 did and more!


You are sooo Full of Chit spout......! Gubment motors Chit!


----------



## catchysumfishy

ininches said:


> HAAA.....look at this guy. Hargh Hargh Hargh...look at all my big fords!!!


Proven FACT JR, Chevy's rattle more than any other vehicle when they are rolling off of the lot! I owned several, a couple were OK but i'd take a Ford over any other BIG 3 especially after the friggin BAIL OUTS...and a Toyota over all of them...truck for Truck ...can't say anything different until you have driven the two trucks the same route the same day! Toyota's have the very best 4x4 set up and the best ride...while i'm at it..the most creature comforts ....Larger brakes...better Paint....and absolutely No comparison in Handling ..the TOYOTA beats the hayell out of all of their competition! :cheers:


----------



## t-tung

catchysumfishy said:


> Proven FACT JR, Chevy's rattle more than any other vehicle when they are rolling off of the lot! I owned several, a couple were OK but i'd take a Ford over any other BIG 3 especially after the friggin BAIL OUTS...and a Toyota over all of them...truck for Truck ...can't say anything different until you have driven the two trucks the same route the same day! Toyota's have the very best 4x4 set up and the best ride...while i'm at it..the most creature comforts ....Larger brakes...better Paint....and absolutely No comparison in Handling ..the TOYOTA beats the hayell out of all of their competition! :cheers:


BLAH BLAH BLAH.... You want a good comparison? I've had the "luxury" of running oilfield roads up in here in Colorado for the last 3 years and have driven/beaten/ridden in literally every major brand of truck on these roads.

Nissan Titan- Most car like. QUICK. low ground clearance. drug it on everything. Had throttle body problems. Rack and pinion went out a few times. Interior looked like sh!t.

Toyota Tundra- Hokey interior, broke two a/c vents in 1 week, tranny shifted like sh!t. Felt like it had decent power. Long term judgment is still out.

Ford F-350 4X4- 7.3L, reg cab, set it on cruise and would climb any grade without downshifting. Strong runner but it wasn't much to look at. Washboard roads were painful.

Ford '96 F-250- 6.0L, transfer case grenaded, what DIDN'T we replace under the hood? It was funny, every other week I'd have to take it in to the diesel "specialist". Could have sworn it was a Ford dealership if it weren't for the Halliburton on all of the doors. finally said f*ck it and ran a rental till the end of the year. Sold it and got another F-250 (not my choice) with the gas motor. Jury is still out on this one. I think he likes it for now despite the pathetic power.

Ford 09 F-250- 5.4L... 'NUFF SAID! Gutless POS. feels like the tranny or engine are both going to give out any day now. Rough on washboard roads.

Chevy 08 3500- Duramax, Ally... This is my buddy's truck, bit salesman. Motor runs like a bat out of hell. Ran with him over Vail Pass with 2 14 3/4" bits and a couple smaller ones in the back. Never knew they were back there by how it ran. He drives the **** out of it all day with a couple thousand LBS of bits in the back for the past 2 years and it's holding up well.

GMC '08 2500HD- Z-71, 6.0L, get 13mpg running 80-85 on the highway and 35-40 on washboards. 6.0L sh!ts and gets. had to replace rear axle seals at 110K. Dealership replace faulty ECM at 60K. No other problems. Change the Mobil1 every 9k and tranny fluid every 60K. Only thing that rattled was a plastic seat bracket sleeve. $10 fix. Everyone that sees it or gets in it always compliments the interior. My *** and back don't kill me after 8 hours of driving. I got this one at 20K, it now has 125K on it and still love it. Thinking about buying it when they get me another one. :cheers:


----------



## Pocketfisherman

ininches said:


> HAAA.....look at this guy. Hargh Hargh Hargh...look at all my big fords!!!


Wonder how many big Johnson's he owns?


----------



## catchysumfishy

t-tung said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH.... You want a good comparison? I've had the "luxury" of running oilfield roads up in here in Colorado for the last 3 years and have driven/beaten/ridden in literally every major brand of truck on these roads.
> 
> Nissan Titan- Most car like. QUICK. low ground clearance. drug it on everything. Had throttle body problems. Rack and pinion went out a few times. Interior looked like sh!t.
> 
> Toyota Tundra- Hokey interior, broke two a/c vents in 1 week, tranny shifted like sh!t. Felt like it had decent power. Long term judgment is still out.
> 
> Ford F-350 4X4- 7.3L, reg cab, set it on cruise and would climb any grade without downshifting. Strong runner but it wasn't much to look at. Washboard roads were painful.
> 
> Ford '96 F-250- 6.0L, transfer case grenaded, what DIDN'T we replace under the hood? It was funny, every other week I'd have to take it in to the diesel "specialist". Could have sworn it was a Ford dealership if it weren't for the Halliburton on all of the doors. finally said f*ck it and ran a rental till the end of the year. Sold it and got another F-250 (not my choice) with the gas motor. Jury is still out on this one. I think he likes it for now despite the pathetic power.
> 
> Ford 09 F-250- 5.4L... 'NUFF SAID! Gutless POS. feels like the tranny or engine are both going to give out any day now. Rough on washboard roads.
> 
> Chevy 08 3500- Duramax, Ally... This is my buddy's truck, bit salesman. Motor runs like a bat out of hell. Ran with him over Vail Pass with 2 14 3/4" bits and a couple smaller ones in the back. Never knew they were back there by how it ran. He drives the **** out of it all day with a couple thousand LBS of bits in the back for the past 2 years and it's holding up well.
> 
> GMC '08 2500HD- Z-71, 6.0L, get 13mpg running 80-85 on the highway and 35-40 on washboards. 6.0L sh!ts and gets. had to replace rear axle seals at 110K. Dealership replace faulty ECM at 60K. No other problems. Change the Mobil1 every 9k and tranny fluid every 60K. Only thing that rattled was a plastic seat bracket sleeve. $10 fix. Everyone that sees it or gets in it always compliments the interior. My *** and back don't kill me after 8 hours of driving. I got this one at 20K, it now has 125K on it and still love it. Thinking about buying it when they get me another one. :cheers:


You have yours and i have mine "comparison's"...Go ahead and back the people that have dug off in our wallets and OUR bank Accounts.....Point is , this guy needs to go drive the two trucks for him self and see which is best to him....I dayumd sure don't believe you were comparing apples to apples and Oranges to Oranges as in Dayumnd near identically equipped truck for trucks! I have driven the Toyota AND the Gubment motors ..Truck for Truck and In my Opinion, the Toyota slams the Gubment motors hands down....Truck for Truck within 30minutes apart from each other at Ron carter...as for the pedals sticking...go ahead and eat that trash up...our Gubment is making sure that is in the limelight ! These JAPS are employing the hayell out of American's and they are building ANOTHER plane right here in TEXAS! I have not heard of 1 toyota owner that i know personally that has had ANY problems with their Tundra trucks.....ACTUAL people i know and a lot of them are right here on 2 cool...as for your Drool max.....Majoroty of the Wrecker drivers went back to fords in houston due to the ss****ty performance of the droolmax...that say's a lot because they work the hayell out of them...but we aren't taliking about diesel trucks to purchase, we are talking about Gas Half ton's ...the Toyota was the quietest interior, NO sway in the curve on 35 at 65 mph ...where the Gubment motors truck was heavy in the front end and had definite sway in the curve...the toyota had NO rattles/squeeks on the interior where the Gubment motors DID! TRUCK for TRUCK and do not forget , these are Built by American's other than the drive train and chassis!


----------



## baystlth22

In my humble opinion there is a a## for every seat and a seat for every a##


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*WELL*

GM employs over 200,000 Americans on GM's Payroll. They are Responsible for another 2 million jobs with other companies ie:vendors/suppliers ect.
In todays times, had GM/Dodge/Ford been given the same Tax Breaks that the Japanese auto makers were(right here in the USA), and had the three been able to do Away with the Unions, Where would they be?
As far as the Bail-out, At least GM used it the right way, unlike the Banks did. They Saved the largest Car company in the World, A USA company, and this Company is already paying back their Loan. In fact, they're on tract to have 15 Billion paid back by June of this year. They DID NOT have to start paying until 2015. And Another thing, GM came out of Bankrupcy Faster than any other Large company ever has.
Tell me why GM sells more Trucks in Asian Countries than Toyota does?
Bet you didn't know that, Did You?
By American, Not just American made, But American Owned. Keep the Money Here.
And if you still think that Toyota is so great, I have a Chain and will hook-up to your TOY any day.


----------



## Newbomb Turk

:headknockYeah, there are alot of tow services that will be switching brands.

http://green.autoblog.com/2010/02/2...clares-the-ford-f-250-lariat-2010s-worst-gas/

A better idea? :rotfl:

There ain't no rattles in that Turdra!


----------



## Cru

GMC for me.


----------



## ssteel069

Just look who wins every Nascar race! CHEVY!


----------



## Bleed~Fish

*first of all..*

first of all F.P.B. asked between a Chevy and a Tundra..so i will keep it at those two..



freeportblue said:


> I've always driven chevrolet trucks but recently have been looking at the new Toyota Trunda's. The price is about the same. Toyota is having recall problems and Chevrolet is goverment motors.
> I drive mostly highway miles and pull a trailer very little.
> 
> Which would you choose and why?


let me start of by sayin F-150 is what i drive and like it, i also like the dodges...so that being said...

i worked for Toyota for a while and drove vechiles around all day, I personally didnt like the blind spots the tundras had , the lack of almost any low end torque,pulling power, probably the worst truck ride i had on off-road/mud type conditons, and also terrible turning radius...at normal speeds and highway and everyday street driving the truck was very comfortable , speed was nice too, inside was really nice but with alot of plastic to... alot of manuvering was real uncomfortable....i personally would never buy a chevy , but drove a buddys and it was alot better then any of the tundras to me...

just my personal thought, and i will keep my f-150:slimer:


----------



## wfishtx

Can someone help me with when the last massive recall was for any GM product? Me and my family have been driving Chevy/GM for as long as I can remember and I do remember a recall I had on a 1994 Chevy one time. It was a brake wire on one side that would short and cause that one brake light to go out. That's the only one I've ever seen.

Ford on the other hand..........well, lets see..........they bought those really cheap tires from Firestone trying to save a few bucks and then put them on those great SUVs they built, only to kill how many Americans in rollovers?????

And lets not forget those pesky little cruise control switches that were burning everybody's houses down while the families were inside sound asleep. Those went over real well.

But lets look on the bright side, they didn't take any bailout money. 

And then there was Dodge. Although I can't recall any recent massive recalls, we all know that outside of the Cummins diesel everyone of their products are pieces of ****. If only they'd put that motor under a different hood. The motor will go 300k, but nothing else on those trucks will.

Ah yes, and now there is Toyota. Outside of the fact they aren't an American business and most every penny they make goes back to Japan, their gas pedals keep sticking. LOL

You do what you want, but you're not going to find a better quality truck over the longest period of time than a GM. Period.


----------



## t-tung

catchysumfishy said:


> You have yours and i have mine "comparison's"...Go ahead and back the people that have dug off in our wallets and OUR bank Accounts.....Point is , this guy needs to go drive the two trucks for him self and see which is best to him....I dayumd sure don't believe you were comparing apples to apples and Oranges to Oranges as in Dayumnd near identically equipped truck for trucks! I have driven the Toyota AND the Gubment motors ..Truck for Truck and In my Opinion, the Toyota slams the Gubment motors hands down....Truck for Truck within 30minutes apart from each other at Ron carter...as for the pedals sticking...go ahead and eat that trash up...our Gubment is making sure that is in the limelight ! These JAPS are employing the hayell out of American's and they are building ANOTHER plane right here in TEXAS! I have not heard of 1 toyota owner that i know personally that has had ANY problems with their Tundra trucks.....ACTUAL people i know and a lot of them are right here on 2 cool...as for your Drool max.....Majoroty of the Wrecker drivers went back to fords in houston due to the ss****ty performance of the droolmax...that say's a lot because they work the hayell out of them...but we aren't taliking about diesel trucks to purchase, we are talking about Gas Half ton's ...the Toyota was the quietest interior, NO sway in the curve on 35 at 65 mph ...where the Gubment motors truck was heavy in the front end and had definite sway in the curve...the toyota had NO rattles/squeeks on the interior where the Gubment motors DID! TRUCK for TRUCK and do not forget , these are Built by American's other than the drive train and chassis!


I guess you missed the part where I said long term judgment was still out on the Tundra. It IS a half ton so I'll give you the apples to apples argument. I'd still take a 1500 GMC over one of your precious Tundras any day.

Towing compacts in Houston must be TERRIBLY taxing on tow trucks. Talk to me about hauling 12,000 pounds worth of oilfield equipment over 7% grades on a regular basis. Can't remember the last time I saw a Ford F-350 pull up onto location with a load. All Chevy's and Dodges. Like you said, you have "your" (3rd person) comparisons and I have mine with reworld sh!t I see on a daily basis.

To the OP, it would be a tough choice between the two you have picked. I can tell you though, there's probably a very good reason you don't see Tundras very prevalent in the oilfield...


----------



## bluemangroup

I'm as American as anybody, but if you haven't experienced Japanese vehicles, you are really missing out. And when something does go wrong, you get a rental and great service. Try the Tundra, you'll love it. And bring the chevy and the chain on, i'm ready.


----------



## CowboyInTheJungle

BUY AMERICAN!!!!! Simple as that. Just out of curiosity...would all of you rice burner truck fans also prefer a civic over a camaro?? LMAO, dont even answer that, then we would really have to laugh at yall. Ill take a pick up from any of the big three all day long over any Japanese junk. As for me, I drive a 3/4 ton FORD that out performs any titan/tundra in every aspect. As for hookin up with a chain, your joking right? 
At the end of tha day it all beats walking good luck with what ya got.:clover:


----------



## sabine lake hustler

2000 toyota tundra extended cab. 180,000 miles still runs great. the usual maint. brake pads, oil, and a starter.


2003 chevy tahoe LT . 210,000 miles the usual oil change plus belts and an alternator.

tow the **** out of my 2300lb bay boat all over the darn place with both trucks.


I really don't have anything bad to say. prior to that 1993 4 runner and 95 s-10 both were like champs till accident.

looking at replacing both with 10' model taheo and tundra.

The only thing that would be cool was when the companies were going broke it would have been nice if taxpayers got like an 8-10 grand incentive checks torwards purchase of a new vehicle from the governemnt. that way the struggling car companys would start moving vehicles off their factory when people came in and used incentive checks to purchase cars??


----------



## TX CHICKEN

Had a Chevy Z71 and it fell apart at 80,000 miles-loved it until then. I have owned 3 Yota's and 2 of the three had over 170,000 when I sold them still running great and I now drive a 07 Tundra with 45,000 miles and no problems. I love my San Antonio,Texas non union built Tundra! It also pulls way better than my Chevy-but I have only towed a 19' Bluewave and 28 ' bumper pull trailer.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

*Apples to Apples*

I think they still have open race night in Baytown, anyone want to bring their stock 1500 pickups there? I'll show you performance, my 08 Tundra will have you turning your wipers on to get my tire rubber off your windsheild. I wanted to buy American, but they're too pricey and wouldn't budge on price so I went Jap and I ain't going back. By far the best truck I have ever owned, will pull the trailer right out from under my boat. I don't much care about the interior "creature comforts", that isn't what's getting me from point a to b, it's still better by far than my z-71 or Suburban were.


----------



## manuel9622

*bet you jap haters have a yami on your boat*

I wonder how many of the guys on this board has a Yamaha motor on the back of their boat? The best motor on the water!!!!


----------



## MT Stringer

> Which would you choose and why?


I have been driving Chevys ever since the 1962 pickup my dad bought. Pickups, Blazers, Suburban, two Tahoes and the current 2009 Silverado. I sold my 1998 Silverado with 200,000 miles to a friend and bought the new 2009 just before Christmas.

I really like this truck. Rides great (at least I think it does), kinda stiff but that is because of the boxed frame. Runs good with 5.3L engine. Last week I made a trip to Fort Worth. I checked the gas mileage after a fillup and it was 20 mpg on the button.
Mike


----------



## TheGoose

I wouldn't worry too much about buy american vs. japanese etc. Tundras are made in San Antonio, GMC's are made in Mexico. Go figure. 

I don't think there is a bad one in the bunch. I would find a truck I liked at the best price I could find with a dealer I was comfortable with and buy their truck. Ain't a bad one in the bunch.


----------



## fish and grin

x2 they are all good vehicles, i personaly have all ways driven gm products, all way will,. just my preference. they are all good, its just to your liking.


----------



## TheGoose

I have always driven GM, but right now the new Dodge looks really good and I hear it rides good too. I really don't like the Ford styling, but I don't care for Chevy's styling either. And I hear that the Toyotas are $3K more for the same truck and they are big time gas-hogs.


----------



## justinsfa

Bleed~Fish said:


> first of all F.P.B. asked between a Chevy and a Tundra..so i will keep it at those two..
> 
> let me start of by sayin F-150 is what i drive and like it, i also like the dodges...so that being said...
> 
> i worked for Toyota for a while and drove vechiles around all day, I personally didnt like the blind spots the tundras had , the lack of almost any low end torque,pulling power, probably the worst truck ride i had on off-road/mud type conditons, and *also terrible turning radius*...at normal speeds and highway and everyday street driving the truck was very comfortable , speed was nice too, inside was really nice but with alot of plastic to... alot of manuvering was real uncomfortable....i personally would never buy a chevy , but drove a buddys and it was alot better then any of the tundras to me...
> 
> just my personal thought, and i will keep my f-150:slimer:


Are you SURE you were driving a Tundra???? Those things have the best turning radius that I have ever seen.... As a matter of fact, I got stuck out in the middle of the road and had to back up in both a chevy and ford on the same day, in the same spot cuz neither could make the turn..... when an hour earlier, the Toyota had ZERO problems and I had plenty of room to spare!


----------



## PasadenaMan

I would go with Chevy with 373 gears if thats available. The tundra has 4.30 which will eat up your gas.


----------



## justinsfa

Go drive the Tundra.... you wont be disappointed.

Everyone always bashes on people for buying foreign vehicles... it hilarious.... 

This is probably the second or third largest purchase you will ever make in your life.... So, dont worry about the politics and buy what suits your needs and your pocketbook....


PS... Fact... I saved 6k bucks by buying a Tundra vs a comparable Ford or Chevy.


72k miles and still rollin strong!


----------



## 24Buds

manuel9622 said:


> I wonder how many of the guys on this board has a Yamaha motor on the back of their boat? The best motor on the water!!!!


RIGHT! wow as soon as I clicked this thread I just knew it was going to be "my lug nuts are bigger that yours"

Go buy the one you like. Who cares what everyone else drives. Are you hauling 2K lbs of drill bits in the back over washboard dirt roads? Right, neither am I. I drive a Ford, but am starting to notice out on the farm roads a few more Toyota trucks pop up. Driven by old white guys with cowboy hats on that use the truck as a truck. I thought heII froze over to be honest then I asked myself "self, ask yourself what you would buy today is yourself wanted a new truck"

I never responeded to myself.....what did I just say?

Yamaha outboards pulled by a chevy. thats funny:rotfl:


----------



## bigfishtx

PasadenaMan said:


> I would go with Chevy with 373 gears if thats available. The tundra has 4.30 which will eat up your gas.


Not true. My Tundra gets better mileage than that 07 Chevy with 5.3 litre engine.

The Tundra hs a 6 sp tranny the added gear at the top really helps. It is turning 2000 RPM at 70 MPH, same as most Chevy's with a 3.73.

Try pulling a load, the Tundra will run circles around a Chevy.


----------



## waterspout

yawn! pfffttttt!


----------



## TheGoose

Not trying to bash you or anyone else here for that matter...

What is up with all the extra gears, more HP, etc if it ain't any better than the old way? My 03 chevy turns about 2K RPM at 70 MPH, so how did all those extra gears etc. help? I only have a 4-speed tranny and I think 3.73 gears.



bigfishtx said:


> Not true. My Tundra gets better mileage than that 07 Chevy with 5.3 litre engine.
> 
> The Tundra hs a 6 sp tranny the added gear at the top really helps. It is turning 2000 RPM at 70 MPH, same as most Chevy's with a 3.73.
> 
> Try pulling a load, the Tundra will run circles around a Chevy.


----------



## ANDREWCMCDONALD

*Tundra vs Chevy*

I owned a 4 door 06 Tundra. Got to 70K and bought a 4 door 08 Silverado 1500. The Tundra drives much better and has better acceleration. You can turn a corner in a Tundra and the back end grabs the road. The same turn in my 1500 and the rear usually gives a bit. The seats fit ME better in the Tundra (5'9 and 175) because of the armrest. The sound system is also superior in the Toyota. The lowering rear window in the Tundra is awesome. Can't say to much for the towing on either as they are both mediocre.

I feel good in the Chevy cause it's American. I bought it to buy American. I want to support America and this is where I am. Sadly reporting I look at EVERY Tundra I see to see what color, tires, and rims I want next.---- on another note the wife's Tahoe blows the 4Runner and Sequoia away. Not sure how... but that is my OPINION.


----------



## jaime1982

They Saved the largest Car company in the World, A USA company................. Thats pretty funny.. Toyata passed GM years ago as the largest automaker... Seriously drive both and find out chevy 1500 is ****, but what do I know I've had one and sold it.Yep I had a ford f150 too, even worse than the chevy..


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

I drive about 15-20 different cars/trucks a day, and they are beat-2-hale rentals at that. After all the abuse, the Chevy's are the ones that hang in the best. Fords fall apart interior and exterior, if they dont break down first. As for the foreign stuff... who cares. Chrysler is not very far in front of Ford, but the GM's always seem to remain solid!


----------



## Empireboats

Love how people think buying from the big three makes them think they are buying American. They might be put together in the States but are bought from all over the world. Toyota is made in Texas so if you really want to support local economic growth buy a Toyota. Car building is a global game now. No such thing as made in America.


----------



## justinsfa

Empireboats said:


> Love how people think buying from the big three makes them think they are buying American. They might be put together in the States but are bought from all over the world. Toyota is made in Texas so if you really want to support local economic growth buy a Toyota. Car building is a global game now. No such thing as made in America.


Somebody give this cat some green! That is the best post on this whole thread.


----------



## KW

My 04 double cab Tundra 4x4 is almost at a 100K and runs great, just normal mtx. I thought about trading it in on a new one. I even test drove a double cab 4x4 with the new motor and trans. I was driving at 75 mph @ 2500 in 4th, 5 @ 2000, and 6th went to 1400. The difference between mpg for the Toyota and the Chevy can't be that great. 

I drive a 3500 and a 4500 both ambulances at work and I haven't been impressed with either. Both spent more than their fair share in the shop after delivery for chasis issues. Plus the fit, finish, and quality of plastic, I have not been impressed with. 

Go drive them and see what fits you and your needs best. Toyota has $3K back and 0% for 60 months. 

I decided not to buy a new truck because of payments. I like not having one more than having a new truck. But if you are going to buy a Toyota now is one of the best times to buy one. 

Good luck.


----------



## wedington

I would buy a ford. I don't support Obama motors (so that rules out GM and Chrysler) and don't really want to deal with a death trap (toyota).


----------



## slopoke

I like Chevrolets and have an '01 on the driveway for sale. It's been a good truck, but guttless. And that's my fault for buying the 4.3 to save money. It towed three boats and hauled kayaks like a tractor it's entire life without a hickup. Recall on a steering part and replaced the back brakes, numerous tires and oil changes, but that's it. Oh, and the cigarette lighter died in the last year that I owned it. It was made in Canada.

Before I bought a new truck to tow the Koolbreeze Kenner I drove everything half-ton out there. And there are numerous Silverados, Titans, F150s and Tundras on the parking lot at my job. The best driving and towing trucks were the Titan and Tundra. Hands down. But the Titan owners had too many issues with brakes and rear ends for me to take a chance on one of those. The Silverados, GMCs, and F150s that I drove were, you guessed it, guttless. (5.3 GMs and 5.4 Fords) And the back seat of the Tundra Double-Cab (closest thing to an extended cab) with a standard 6.5 foot bed was almost as big as a crewcab Ford or Chevy and those had 5.something foot beds like the SuperCrew Tundra and Titan Crewcab. Too short to me. Hemi Dodges have great towing power but the truck still manages to be slower than the Tundra, and I won't even discuss the quality of the actual truck.

I bought an '08 Tundra TRD with the tow package and I have really enjoyed driving it in town, and especially when towing the boat. Gobs of towing power, quick, tightest half-ton turning circle, and positively massive brakes. On recent snow days and in heavy rains the electronic nannys and the limited-slip rear end keep it going in a straight line at normal speeds that would have sent the Silverado into a spin or skid. I have had 0 trouble with it so far (18 mos.) and see no reason why it won't live up to the longevity reputation that my wife's Avalon and numerous friend's Tacomas, and Tundras, etc. have earned. It has averaged 15. something miles per gallon by it's own computer in a mix of city and highway miles (towing on most of the highway miles). It was made in Texas. 

As Catchy said, go drive the other trucks and see which one you prefer. Politics and patriotism aside, none of them are built entirely in the U.S. with U.S. parts anymore, and anyone can buy stock in any of them as far as I know, which means the money goes to the stockholders wherever they are from or live. So buy the truck that you like the best and drive it as long as you can to get your money's worth out of it. I did. 

Oh. And my boat has a Mercury on back that's been a fine motor. Wherever those are built.


----------



## jdsuperbee

As fro the "Death Traps", I took my Avalon in yesterday for the recall stuff, and I found out there was a fix on an oil line that could lead(I had not heard about this one). The svc. writer and my SIL (a Toyota tech) said that the oil line problem was the only one they had actually seen. They've had nobody report a gas pedal sticking problem...not one.


----------



## bigfishtx

TheGoose said:


> Not trying to bash you or anyone else here for that matter...
> 
> What is up with all the extra gears, more HP, etc if it ain't any better than the old way? My 03 chevy turns about 2K RPM at 70 MPH, so how did all those extra gears etc. help? I only have a 4-speed tranny and I think 3.73 gears.


Well, if you have to ask that question then there is no reason to try to explain it to you.

Ford, Dodge Chevy all use 6 speed trannies in their heavy duty trucks. Until you pull with one, you will never know what a difference it makes.


----------



## catchysumfishy

I'm not going back through and reading All of the posts...Has the Original Poster EVER gotten back with us AFTER driving both trucks?????????


----------



## Primer

waterspout said:


> Ya listen to him,, lmao,, that's why I just sold my f250 and went back to a chevy,, my ars and back both thanked me, as did my gas card!!!!:cheers:
> 
> And My HD1500 will do anything the F250 did and more!


 My ag teacher just praised Ford trucks. Nothing better they're the best around all the rest arent worth the time of day. Till she went on test drives. She ended up with a Chevy. She said the Ford was the worst riding truck she'd ever been in.

Was getting the '92 inspected yesterday and the guy inspected it said its a very strong running truck and the truck should get a whole lot more miles in. She currently has 198825 miles. Starts and runs every time.


----------



## catchysumfishy

Primer said:


> My ag teacher just praised Ford trucks. Nothing better they're the best around all the rest arent worth the time of day. Till she went on test drives. She ended up with a Chevy. She said the Ford was the worst riding truck she'd ever been in.
> 
> Was getting the '92 inspected yesterday and the guy inspected it said its a very strong running truck and the truck should get a whole lot more miles in. She currently has 198825 miles. Starts and runs every time.


Excellent info., but that is the Older trucks...the new Chevy half tons ride like they have SOLID rubber tires that are square!


----------



## Primer

catchysumfishy said:


> Excellent info., but that is the Older trucks...the new Chevy half tons ride like they have SOLID rubber tires that are square!


My dad's 06 doesn't. I bet it rides better than that 250 you had at the beach! :rotfl:

And vehicles nowadays aren't built like they used to be. Most older trucks are the best around Chevy or Ford.


----------



## catchysumfishy

Primer said:


> My dad's 06 doesn't. I bet it rides better than that 250 you had at the beach! :rotfl:
> 
> And vehicles nowadays aren't built like they used to be. Most older trucks are the best around Chevy or Ford.


That 2 fitty are rough..lol! It rides better with my four wheeler in the back and everything full of fuel ! Front seats are awesome..i love looking in the rear view mirror and watching my nephews bounce around on that back seat...thinking about having the rear seats re-built with some MO comfy cushion!


----------



## TheGoose

I'm not talking about a heavy-duty truck, I'm talking about a regular half-ton.

Still haven't heard why I need those extra two speeds if you're still turning 2K rpm at 70, just like my 4-speed. Oh, I forgot, you need to be able to tow 10K lbs with that truck.

Sorry, my mistake. I too find trucks that have 300+ HP to be gutless and incapable of towing anything other than my craftsman mower.

Truth is, you and me and everybody else on this board is going to do what we've always done. Drive those Gas hogs around town unloaded and empty, brag (baselessly) about them getting 20 MPG even though everybody knows they don't, and then maybe once or twice in it's lifetime tow the maximum amount.

And then we're all going to beach and moan and say DRILL DRILL DRILL even though the US is currently the #3 OIL PRODUCING COUNTRY IN THE WORLD.

Rant over.

Buy what you like.



bigfishtx said:


> Well, if you have to ask that question then there is no reason to try to explain it to you.
> 
> Ford, Dodge Chevy all use 6 speed trannies in their heavy duty trucks. Until you pull with one, you will never know what a difference it makes.


----------



## MT Stringer

My 2009 Chevy has a 6 speed auto, 343 rear and towing pkg. I guess the first two gears are low enough to get the rpm's high enough to generate some horsepower to pull the load. Best I can tell, in TOW mode, the transmission shifts at a higher rpm and firmer also.


----------



## freeportblue

I started this post and I really appreciate all the comments and here's what I did and somewhat why. 
I bought 2010 GMC- the final price was a couple of thousand better but that wasn't the deciding factor. I figured the gas milage will be better ( 17-18 vs 14-15) and I have a 2010 toyota camery and I am very disappointed that Toyota hasn't handled the recall better than they have. I'm not sure that there is actually a problem but I would have appreciated a call from the dealership to bring it in rather than telling me after I contacted them to bring it in for a " fix". IF I was doing a lot of trailer pulling I would have probably went with the Toyota. If I have any issues with the new truck I'll be sure to let you guys know!
Thanks again for the information!


----------



## justinsfa

Congrats on your new purchase man! Nothing like that new car smell!

As a owner of one of the recalled Toyota models, I dont really know how else they would have handled it. I got 3 letters since all this stuff started... no calls... But then again, I have never received a call on any recalls on any other vehicles either. Its always in letter form. That way it is documented that the letter was sent. Its probably he most efficient way that they could contact owners. People change their phone numbers much more often than their addresses.... 

I have decided not to even bring my Tundra into the dealership. There is way too much speculation as to what causes the few problems that they are having. When the solution is finalized, I will bring my truck in.

I can never figure out the gas mileage thing.... Im running 35 inch tires though, so it doesnt even matter anymore.... 

I dont trust the numbers on the windshield either.... I have never gotten any of those posted numbers on any vehicle Ive driven.... too much depends on your driving habits, etc.

I usually get about 13mpg, but on the way to Port Mansfield, I got 18.... but when I went to Amarillo, I only got 15. So I just gave up.

Congrats again on your new purchase! Next step, post up pictures and start spending retarded amounts of money on accessories... haha


----------



## slopoke

freeportblue said:


> I started this post and I really appreciate all the comments and here's what I did and somewhat why.
> I bought 2010 GMC- the final price was a couple of thousand better but that wasn't the deciding factor. I figured the gas milage will be better ( 17-18 vs 14-15) and I have a 2010 toyota camery and I am very disappointed that Toyota hasn't handled the recall better than they have. I'm not sure that there is actually a problem but I would have appreciated a call from the dealership to bring it in rather than telling me after I contacted them to bring it in for a " fix". IF I was doing a lot of trailer pulling I would have probably went with the Toyota. If I have any issues with the new truck I'll be sure to let you guys know!
> Thanks again for the information!


Congrats on your new truck!


----------



## jaime1982

manuel9622 said:


> I wonder how many of the guys on this board has a Yamaha motor on the back of their boat? The best motor on the water!!!!


And I bet they're fishing with Shimano reels too!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy

freeportblue said:


> I started this post and I really appreciate all the comments and here's what I did and somewhat why.
> I bought 2010 GMC- the final price was a couple of thousand better but that wasn't the deciding factor. I figured the gas milage will be better ( 17-18 vs 14-15) and I have a 2010 toyota camery and I am very disappointed that Toyota hasn't handled the recall better than they have. I'm not sure that there is actually a problem but I would have appreciated a call from the dealership to bring it in rather than telling me after I contacted them to bring it in for a " fix". IF I was doing a lot of trailer pulling I would have probably went with the Toyota. If I have any issues with the new truck I'll be sure to let you guys know!
> Thanks again for the information!


As long as you know which is best....:cheers::cheers:! IDK where these mileages are coming from but just Personally...i would have slapped that Extra $2k down and not went with GUBMENT MOTORS! Same Union members that slapped them together before the Gigantic Bail Out from OUR pockets "which the Unions caused" are still trying to put them together during all of their beeeooootching/moaning /groaning/ and striking! Now that would have made my decision a lot easier! Congrat's on the new truck...enjoy and don't freak out on the mileage you don't get at first!:cheers:


----------



## bigfishtx

freeportblue said:


> I started this post and I really appreciate all the comments and here's what I did and somewhat why.
> I bought 2010 GMC- the final price was a couple of thousand better but that wasn't the deciding factor. I figured the gas milage will be better ( 17-18 vs 14-15) and I have a 2010 toyota camery and I am very disappointed that Toyota hasn't handled the recall better than they have. I'm not sure that there is actually a problem but I would have appreciated a call from the dealership to bring it in rather than telling me after I contacted them to bring it in for a " fix". IF I was doing a lot of trailer pulling I would have probably went with the Toyota. If I have any issues with the new truck I'll be sure to let you guys know!
> Thanks again for the information!


Congrats on the new Gov Motors vehicle! Hope you use that same logic when you buy your next fishing reel, those Zebco push buttons are a real bargain.


----------



## Newbomb Turk

The next new Tojo ta from "Tax Abatement Motors" will come from the dealers with a white scarf and the model name will be "Divine Wind". There will also be a CD to teach customers to chant ""Tennouheika Banzai!" if the throttle sticks while driving.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMDu0Tk3wH0


----------



## Profish00

My wife has a new GMC and is gets 10mpg around town. Very little highway and short trips.


----------



## SeaDeezKnots

manuel9622 said:


> I wonder how many of the guys on this board has a Yamaha motor on the back of their boat? The best motor on the water!!!!


manuel9622 FTW!!! Very astute observation.


----------



## wfishtx

You guys who would rather send the majority of your money overseas and by a Japan truck rather than a GM simply because of the bailout. You guys should really educate yourselves on the progress GM has made in repaying the American taxpayers before you go bashing them.

I asked this question earlier in this thread and no one has answered me yet. When exactly was the last time GM had a massive recall of one of its vehicles? When was the last time their vehicles were being blamed for deaths because of their quality?

Like it or not, GM puts one of the most quality vehicles on the road.

Congrats on your new purchase and the relief of knowing you won't ever have any major issues or massive recalls. Your family should be very safe as well.


----------



## justinsfa

wfishtx said:


> You guys who would rather send the majority of your money overseas and by a Japan truck rather than a GM simply because of the bailout. You guys should really educate yourselves on the progress GM has made in repaying the American taxpayers before you go bashing them.
> 
> I asked this question earlier in this thread and no one has answered me yet. When exactly was the last time GM had a massive recall of one of its vehicles? When was the last time their vehicles were being blamed for deaths because of their quality?
> 
> Like it or not, GM puts one of the most quality vehicles on the road.
> 
> Congrats on your new purchase and the relief of knowing you won't ever have any major issues or massive recalls. Your family should be very safe as well.


I had an 89 Toyota truck in 1998. I bought a 1999 Z71 in 1999. I was CONSTANTLY replaceing my brake pads. I ended up selling the truck because of it. In 2001, my roomate bought a 1999 Chevy Z71 and had the same exact problem.

Sounds like an issue to me. Was there a recall from Chevy? Nooo..... Should there have been a recall? Well, from my viewpoint, of COURSE there should have been! But that wasnt my call to make.... How many Toyota vehicles had pedal problems? A handful.... And I have yet to speak to someone personallhy that has (and I run around ALOT of Tundra owners). Brakes are important just the same as a gas pedal.

Just because there is no mass recall does not mean there is no issue. So your argument is practically invalid. My 1994 Chevy blew through heater coils every 6 months! I had antifreeze all over my feet at least a 1/2 a dozen times while driving 70mph down the highway.... just as dangerous.

An electrical component in the Toyota gas pedal is supposedly to blame.... well guess what, up until about a year ago, I was driving an F250 that 3 of the power windows didnt work and the locks only worked half the time.... Bad electrical components.... hmmmm....

Basically, these are machines, and stuff will break and malfunction. Honda just did a recall.... Ford did ones when they were catching on fire.... Chevy will have one within that next few years, I am sure....

I had horrible luck with both (2)Chevy and (1)Ford, so I went back to Toyota.... and am planning on buying another one this summer....

But then again, I could care less about any bailouts... I do think that they should have managed their business better, and if it wasnt for the vast effect that it would have on the economy and work force, I think they should have NOT been bailed out (the government wouldnt bail me out if I didnt make sound business decisions).... But I would rather see people working and less stress on the economy than to watch it collapse...

I had to spend 30K of my hard earned money on a vehicle... I chose to invest in a Toyota based on previous ownership experience, quality and value. When someone else pays my truck note, then they can whine to me about sending money to Japan. Until then, yall buy yalls Chevys and I will buy my Toyotas and I will have lemonade waiting for you at the finish line (Sorry, couldnt go the WHOLE post without poking SOME kind of fun).


----------



## Newbomb Turk

Great company...

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36391413/ns/business-autos/


----------



## justinsfa

Newbomb Turk said:


> Great company...
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36391413/ns/business-autos/


What company DOESN'T do that.... foreign OR domestic....

They are all guilty of it.


----------



## Newbomb Turk

justinsfa said:


> What company DOESN'T do that.... foreign OR domestic....
> 
> They are all guilty of it.


Yeah, OK...... :headknock

Still, some attorneys who have fought Toyota in the past say the company's evasiveness exceeds the normal legal back-and-forth and that Toyota may have benefited from being based in another country.
"They've used the Pacific Ocean as a great defense to producing documents," said Graham Esdale, a lawyer in Montgomery, Ala., who has sued Toyota. "If Ford or General Motors tells you something and you don't believe that it's right, you can get a court order to go get access to the documents instead of relying on them. We can just go there and start poring through documents. We don't have that with the Japanese manufacturers."

Apparently GM's aren't the only ones with brake problems. 
http://www.google.com/search?source...=1T4TSHB_enUS246US246&q=toyota+brake+problems hwell:


----------



## justinsfa

Newbomb Turk said:


> Yeah, OK...... :headknock
> 
> Still, some attorneys who have fought Toyota in the past say the company's evasiveness exceeds the normal legal back-and-forth and that Toyota may have benefited from being based in another country.
> "They've used the Pacific Ocean as a great defense to producing documents," said Graham Esdale, a lawyer in Montgomery, Ala., who has sued Toyota. "If Ford or General Motors tells you something and you don't believe that it's right, you can get a court order to go get access to the documents instead of relying on them. We can just go there and start poring through documents. We don't have that with the Japanese manufacturers."


Ferrari is across the Atlantic, so whats your point? Did the Japanese deny them access to the documents, or did the lawyer from Alabama just not want to fork over the time and money to fly to Japan to sort through the paperwork...

If that is the case, then I could complain that Detroit is just too far for me to go to get documents.

Now, if Toyota REFUSES to hand over the documents, then thats another story. But, still not going to effect the experiences that I have had. Prolly just like you would still buy a Chevy if they had a major recall.

And to be totally honest, I havent done and dont plan on doing the recall fix anytime in the near future.... too much speculation on what it COULD be and they are just tossing out solutions to get everybody off their back.

As a responsible driver, I went through the steps of what I would do should my accelerator get stuck (as should ALL drivers, no matter what brand of vehicle they drive).


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Okay Okay already everybody.*

The Brakes on the older models??? There were longer lasting brake pads availible for more $$$$. also the Heater core problem??? sounds like an electrolosis problem to me..in fact, i would bet the Farm on it. and last but not least, for all of you thinking Toyota Trucks are built so tuff, Here's a Photo That says it all.
Who does Toyota Call when they need something Towed??? welll my freinds, that is a Chevrolet towing the Official Toyota Truck Racing's team Trailer. Need i say More?


----------



## justinsfa

BIG PAPPA said:


> The Brakes on the older models??? There were longer lasting brake pads availible for more $$$$. also the Heater core problem??? sounds like an electrolosis problem to me..in fact, i would bet the Farm on it. and last but not least, for all of you thinking Toyota Trucks are built so tuff, Here's a Photo That says it all.
> Who does Toyota Call when they need something Towed??? welll my freinds, that is a Chevrolet towing the Official Toyota Truck Racing's team Trailer. Need i say More?


The truck was brand new off the showroom floor.... you should not go through 3 sets of pads in 19k miles.... Roommate was going through them every 8-10k miles with the same truck....

Thats what I want to do, go buy a brand new $30k truck and run over to O'Reilly's and buy some new brake pads as soon as I leave the dealership.

Never did figure out the heater core problem... Its not my problem anymore though...

Nice Pic... I have a Toyota forklift out back that will pick that truck up and flip it over..... If Toyota made a 1 ton vehicle, Im sure they would be using it to pull that trailer.... but they do not...

I am interested to see which way the 3/4 and 1 Ton truck market reacts when Toyota releases their new diesel.... Should be interesting....


----------



## bigfishtx

justinsfa said:


> The truck was brand new off the showroom floor.... you should not go through 3 sets of pads in 19k miles.... Roommate was going through them every 8-10k miles with the same truck....
> 
> Thats what I want to do, go buy a brand new $30k truck and run over to O'Reilly's and buy some new brake pads as soon as I leave the dealership.
> 
> Never did figure out the heater core problem... Its not my problem anymore though...
> 
> Nice Pic... I have a Toyota forklift out back that will pick that truck up and flip it over..... If Toyota made a 1 ton vehicle, Im sure they would be using it to pull that trailer.... but they do not...
> 
> I am interested to see which way the 3/4 and 1 Ton truck market reacts when Toyota releases their new diesel.... Should be interesting....


The Tundra is built and handles stuff as well as most 3/4 tons. I pulled a load of cattle saturday (12,000 pounds total) and ran with the cruise engaged at 68 MPH, no problem.
Try that with a half ton Chevy or Ford.
When Toyota decides to enter the 1 Ton market, watch out.


----------



## Newbomb Turk

BIG PAPPA said:


> The Brakes on the older models??? There were longer lasting brake pads availible for more $$$$. also the Heater core problem??? sounds like an electrolosis problem to me..in fact, i would bet the Farm on it. and last but not least, for all of you thinking Toyota Trucks are built so tuff, Here's a Photo That says it all.
> Who does Toyota Call when they need something Towed??? welll my freinds, that is a Chevrolet towing the Official Toyota Truck Racing's team Trailer. Need i say More?


Great picture. Yeah, says it all..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## BIG PAPPA

Nice Pic... I have a Toyota forklift out back that will pick that truck up and flip it over..... If Toyota made a 1 ton vehicle, Im sure they would be using it to pull that trailer.... but they do not...

They actually do, it's called a "Hino" and Toyota Owns Hino.


----------



## wfishtx

bigfishtx said:


> The Tundra is built and handles stuff as well as most 3/4 tons. I pulled a load of cattle saturday (12,000 pounds total) and ran with the cruise engaged at 68 MPH, no problem.
> Try that with a half ton Chevy or Ford.
> When Toyota decides to enter the 1 Ton market, watch out.


Down hill doesn't count.....:rotfl:

Besides, that's only about 8 cows give or take one or two, which isn't much cattle at all. I see people back home do a lot more than that with their 1/2 ton Chevys and Fords. Heck, I've even seen a few Dodges do more than that on a regular basis.

Not that impressive to be honest with you, but whatever makes you feel good about your investment.


----------



## PasadenaMan

Do you really want a 4:30 rear end with toyota? There is an option for a posi rear as well. Look for one with the 373 gear rear end. I switched from 342 - 373 and went from 16-19.11 mpg on the freeway
Chevy trucks can be tuned to meet your needs, toyotas have their ecu locked.


----------



## wfishtx

justinsfa said:


> I had an 89 Toyota truck in 1998. I bought a 1999 Z71 in 1999. I was CONSTANTLY replaceing my brake pads. I ended up selling the truck because of it. In 2001, my roomate bought a 1999 Chevy Z71 and had the same exact problem.
> 
> Sounds like an issue to me. Was there a recall from Chevy? Nooo..... Should there have been a recall? Well, from my viewpoint, of COURSE there should have been! But that wasnt my call to make.... How many Toyota vehicles had pedal problems? A handful.... And I have yet to speak to someone personallhy that has (and I run around ALOT of Tundra owners). Brakes are important just the same as a gas pedal.
> 
> Just because there is no mass recall does not mean there is no issue. So your argument is practically invalid. My 1994 Chevy blew through heater coils every 6 months! I had antifreeze all over my feet at least a 1/2 a dozen times while driving 70mph down the highway.... just as dangerous.
> 
> An electrical component in the Toyota gas pedal is supposedly to blame.... well guess what, up until about a year ago, I was driving an F250 that 3 of the power windows didnt work and the locks only worked half the time.... Bad electrical components.... hmmmm....
> 
> Basically, these are machines, and stuff will break and malfunction. Honda just did a recall.... Ford did ones when they were catching on fire.... Chevy will have one within that next few years, I am sure....
> 
> I had horrible luck with both (2)Chevy and (1)Ford, so I went back to Toyota.... and am planning on buying another one this summer....
> 
> But then again, I could care less about any bailouts... I do think that they should have managed their business better, and if it wasnt for the vast effect that it would have on the economy and work force, I think they should have NOT been bailed out (the government wouldnt bail me out if I didnt make sound business decisions).... But I would rather see people working and less stress on the economy than to watch it collapse...
> 
> I had to spend 30K of my hard earned money on a vehicle... I chose to invest in a Toyota based on previous ownership experience, quality and value. When someone else pays my truck note, then they can whine to me about sending money to Japan. Until then, yall buy yalls Chevys and I will buy my Toyotas and I will have lemonade waiting for you at the finish line (Sorry, couldnt go the WHOLE post without poking SOME kind of fun).


Won't deny there aren't things that go wrong with Chevy's, but I haven't seen/heard of any recalls due to mechanical failures that were seriously injurying and/or killing passengers. If you can show me where that's happened then I'll think twice about buying a Chevy next time. Until then, I'll continue to give my money to an American owned business and you can keep supporting Japan.

Really........the failure of window motors to that of an accelerator sticking....even worn out brake pads is pretty comical.  You had to stretch a ways to come up with that one.


----------



## wfishtx

justinsfa said:


> My 1994 Chevy blew through heater coils every 6 months! I had antifreeze all over my feet at least a 1/2 a dozen times while driving 70mph down the highway.... just as dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention, heater coils in Chevys are on the passenger side. :slimer:
Click to expand...


----------



## Tailshot

justinsfa said:


> I usually get about 13mpg, but on the way to Port Mansfield, I got 18.... but when I went to Amarillo, I only got 15. So I just gave up.


 Amarillo...that's uphill all the way!


----------



## bigfishtx

wfishtx said:


> Down hill doesn't count.....:rotfl:
> 
> Besides, that's only about 8 cows give or take one or two, which isn't much cattle at all. I see people back home do a lot more than that with their 1/2 ton Chevys and Fords. Heck, I've even seen a few Dodges do more than that on a regular basis.
> 
> Not that impressive to be honest with you, but whatever makes you feel good about your investment.


Whatever. City boy.


----------



## sabiki

i speak from experience only-- 

owned two chevys-- one regular half ton and one Z-71.
items replaced on chevys BEFORE 100K miles: 1 transmission, 1 transfer case (4X4) , radiator, heater core, a/c compressor, water pump and seals, windsheild wiper motor, and several U-joints.

currently on my 2nd toyota-- 1st one: drove a tacoma until 140K miles: items replaced/ fixed-- 1 battery. was given a staggering amount for it at trade in-- way more than what i owed.

currently driving a 2006 tundra-- 125K miles on it and again only put a battery in it since the day i drove it off the lot.

going to be hard to get me off the toyotas.


----------



## catchysumfishy

BIG PAPPA said:


> Nice Pic... I have a Toyota forklift out back that will pick that truck up and flip it over..... If Toyota made a 1 ton vehicle, Im sure they would be using it to pull that trailer.... but they do not...
> 
> They actually do, it's called a "Hino" and Toyota Owns Hino.


Not on the market YET, though only 287 HP, it still will carry 827 Ft lbs of torque ...and THAT my Gubment Motors Union Loving friend will tear a Gubment motors truck in half...Literally!


----------



## Newbomb Turk

Tax abatement motors needs to learn from Ford to start buying off politicians to avoid recalls like trucks setting houses on fire and shooting flames out of their powerChokes. Saved them from recalling 23,000,000 Furds with their Union Built transmissions. 
Which of the Big Three (Little Three? Nonexistent Three?) took the largest bailout?
Bingo if you said Ford. Ford had the largest recall in history when the gov't ordered them to recall 23,000,000 vehicles for defective transmissions. Ford CEO went to President Reagan and whined that if they had to recall virtually every Ford on the road because they built junk transmissions, Ford would have to declare bankruptcy. We were just pulling out of the recession, and Reagan had just come into office. He had no intention of being the president that took Ford down. So with the stroke of a pen he revoked authority of the government to issue mandatory recalls. Instead they could only issue safety advisories. Ford agreed to mail out 23,000,000 stickers to put on dashboards warning people that the transmission in their cars could cause injury or death. That is why I had to laugh when I hear Ford brag about not taking any govt bailout. If they had not taken a bailout they would have been gone 25 years ago. I am further amused by Ford workers who have their fingers crossed that both GM and Chrysler will disappear, causing their union "brothers" to lose everything so their jobs will be more secure. They know that Ford cannot compete with Honda, VW, etc and the only way they will survive is to steal sales from GM and Chrysler. Read my book about how they built the junk transmissions that almost took Ford down. www.asavagefactory.com 

mhtml:{C422A8A6-6F33-49D9-8C3D-9ABE...sc:http://www.topix.com/forum/city/livonia-mi


----------



## Dcrawford

I'm not reading 89 replies, but I drove my buddies 6.2L chevy 1/2 ton z71 (actually just back the boat in the water), but man that is one bad ***** truck! something like 400 hp.

So I'd say Chevy, not interested in a riceburner.


----------



## justinsfa

wfishtx said:


> Won't deny there aren't things that go wrong with Chevy's, but I haven't seen/heard of any recalls due to mechanical failures that were seriously injurying and/or killing passengers. If you can show me where that's happened then I'll think twice about buying a Chevy next time. Until then, I'll continue to give my money to an American owned business and you can keep supporting Japan.
> 
> Really........the failure of window motors to that of an accelerator sticking....even worn out brake pads is pretty comical.  You had to stretch a ways to come up with that one.


Stretch it or not, my point is that they all have recalls.... an electrical component is an electrical component... just the same.... The Toyotas just happened to have it on the gas pedal, while the Fords lucked out and had the problem with their windows instead...

All manufacturers are going to have a massive recall at some point.... They are machines, we are human.... mistakes will be made.... Chevy is going to see one too... and if you think they aren't, then you, my friend, are going to be disappointed...


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Point A to point B.*

It takes a Real Machine to take equipment from Point A to Point B..Toyota Racing even knows that......The Picture say's it all..Don't you think???? Worth Another Look??? I say YES....No Photo Shopping here Guys. Their Trailer should say, We're here to Race, But Chevrolet had to Bring us.


----------



## justinsfa

BIG PAPPA said:


> It takes a Real Machine to take equipment from Point A to Point B..Toyota Racing even knows that......The Picture say's it all..Don't you think???? Worth Another Look??? I say YES....No Photo Shopping here Guys. Their Trailer should say, We're here to Race, But Chevrolet had to Bring us.


The difference is.... the cars in that trailer actually run....


----------



## wfishtx

justinsfa said:


> The difference is.... the cars in that trailer actually run....


I wouldn't want to put anymore miles on that classic either. Although, it doesn't appear as though your moving. Are you pointing downhill? 

You want to see some neat stuff. Go to YouTube and do a search for "chevy vs. toyota tundra" and see what you get. You probably won't enjoy it, but I certainly did.


----------



## wfishtx

justinsfa said:


> Stretch it or not, my point is that they all have recalls.... an electrical component is an electrical component... just the same.... The Toyotas just happened to have it on the gas pedal, while the Fords lucked out and had the problem with their windows instead...
> 
> All manufacturers are going to have a massive recall at some point.... They are machines, we are human.... mistakes will be made.... Chevy is going to see one too... and if you think they aren't, then you, my friend, are going to be disappointed...


How many decades has GM been putting Chevy's on the highway and still no massive recalls? Won't disagree that at some point they might have a massive recall, but so far their history speaks for itself. Toyota on the other hand......well, I think you get where I'm going with this.


----------



## wfishtx

justinsfa said:


> Stretch it or not, my point is that they all have recalls.... an electrical component is an electrical component... just the same.... The Toyotas just happened to have it on the gas pedal, while the Fords lucked out and had the problem with their windows instead...
> 
> All manufacturers are going to have a massive recall at some point.... They are machines, we are human.... mistakes will be made.... Chevy is going to see one too... and if you think they aren't, then you, my friend, are going to be disappointed...


Chevy has been putting vehicles on the road for many, many decades and how many massive recalls have they had? Zero to speak of. Maybe they have a massive recall and maybe they don't, but their history certainly speaks for itself. Toyota on the hand.....well, I think you get where I'm going with this.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*GOOD pICTURE AND WELL DESERVED FREE RIDE*



justinsfa said:


> The difference is.... the cars in that trailer actually run....


That 16 year old Chevrolet certainly deserves a free ride. That's actually a 1994 chevrolet C/K 2whl drive extended cab. i bet she has at leat 250k on her. Looks like the back end of that Tundra is Squatting pretty bad too. What's funny is that the 1994 Chevy's paint shines more than that **** truck's paint looking at the picture.


----------



## catchysumfishy

BIG PAPPA said:


> That 16 year old Chevrolet certainly deserves a free ride. That's actually a 1994 chevrolet C/K 2whl drive extended cab. i bet she has at leat 250k on her. Looks like the back end of that Tundra is Squatting pretty bad too. What's funny is that the 1994 Chevy's paint shines more than that **** truck's paint looking at the picture.


I did have a 71' and a 72' which were bot awesome trucks...but that was when hey still built something and way before the bail out's and **** poor craftmanship and employee's that cared more about taking smoke breaks and sitting on their asses mor in an 8 hour work day than actually working! Spew your Gubment Motors backing all you want, Toyota will be hiring more and more Americans and paying better benefits than Gubment motors in no time....people that have ACTUALLY driven the Tundra and worked the tundra that had been in a shivolay KNOW how much more machine the Tundra is...and when they release their diesel half ton Not to mention the 1 ton, there will be NOTING even close that will match the ruggedness,reliability and Dependability they will Produce! Until you have been in one ****, more parts on that Gubment motors are produced..YES I SAID PRODUCED..outside of the US than on the Tundra! Go ahead and keep spewing...we are all watching a Moron! Thanks for backing one of the worst bail outs in American history due to TOTAL CRAPP! :rybka:


----------



## Blue02

I did quite a bit of research earlier this year as I was in the market for a new truck. I just purchased a 2010 Tundra TRD Crewmax. Coming out of Toyota 4Runner Sport Edition V8 quality was huge on my list. The 4Runner of mine was 5 yrs old with 72k miles and never once had any issues. They are rock solid. My wifes 4Runner is the same year, make and model and is just as rock solid and has never had any issues. I've always driven trucks before my 4Runner but always had quality issues with the Ford and Dodge trucks I have owned. I am OCD when it comes to taking care of my vehicles so I was really upset in experiencing all of the issues that I had with the Ford's and Dodge's. When I bought our 4Runners I was waiting on the new full size Tundra to come out and just couldn't pull the trigger any longer on American made trucks. Sorry for the long rant but I was trying to give some history. When I started looking I narrowed it down to Chevy and Toyota as I wanted a comparison. Now granted I have never owned a Chevy but I have plenty of friends that own new ones right now. I have combed through dozens of websites and done a ton of research both from consumers and the experts. All of the data shows Toyota in the lead overall. My largest reason for buying a Toyota is still the reliabity of the vehicles they make even with all of the recalls out there. Please see the example below. This is just one website but this rating is from JDPower.

Chevy 1500 / Toyota Tundra
Overal Initial Quality: 4 out of 5 4 1/2 out of 5
Overall Performance/Design: 3 out of 5 3 out of 5
Predicted Reliability: 3 1/2 out of 5 4 1/2 out of 5

Based upon design features I think the new Chevy's look really nice and I also think the interior of the Chevy's is now nicer than the Tundras. I do like the larger back seat in my Tundra as the crewmax is larger than the Chevy with interior backseat volume and that is really needed for us and the kiddo. Another comment would be resale value which the Toyota's hold really well. Long story short I really love my truck and am very happy with the decision I made. I still think that Chevy, Dodge and Ford make nice trucks and they have some nice features that I wish mine had. For me personally though features are not what sells a truck for me. I am looking for initial quality and reliability and am will to sacrafice in some of the other areas. I've just had some bad experiences with American vehicles and the quality/reliability that they have. I also have a really big issue with buying something from a company that is bankrupt. It personally makes me nervous about the future of where they are heading. Vehicles cost alot of money and I want to be careful with the dollars that I spend. To be honest it really comes down to personal preference, features that you like, and the price. Good luck on your decision and you'll have to post some pics.


----------



## whistlingdixie

I am really confused when people say you are supporting Americans by buying toyota becuase they are offering jobs. IS toyota owned by America? Does GM still provide jobs for Americans? That arguement is dumb becuase both offer jobs to Americans but one is an American owned company and the other is a japanese owned company. Who cares if it is built in Texas.... BMWs are built in the South Carolina but I don't drive that POS. 

I have only owned chevy trucks my whole life besides my first car which was a jeep with a chevy 350 in it. I enjoy the nice ride of my half ton and the fuel economy but If I plan on pulling a lot then I am not going to buy a half ton but probably move up to a 3/4 ton or one ton. Thats common sense.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*LAST POST*

Hey man, don't get excited here. Truth: GM was one of the Largest Bailouts in US History(other than Fannie Mae/Freddie Mac. Truth: GM came out of Bankruptcy in Record time, Faster than any other Large company ever has. Truth: GM will have the entire Debt to the United states Tax Payer paid back by the end of June 2010(this year) even though the Loan doesn't come due until 2015. Truth: GM has more Parts made by American Vendors than any other auto manufacturer right here in the USA. Truth: GM employes more Americans than any other Auto Manufacturer. Truth: I'm in the car business, i have driven said vehicles and as Ed Whitacre say's, May the Best car win. It's very apparent YOU have not seen GM vehicles or driven them for quite some time. Their Quality is hands DOWN Better than Toyota. It's really simple math here, GM's warranty expense is 19% less per vehicle serviced than Toyoto's "per vehicle serviced under warranty", and that's before Toyota's recall which helped drop their average per vehicle but added to their total revenue spent.
this is 2Cool fishing, and we are all members here, so please keep that in mind before you start telling someone to ****...that was just wrong.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*and one last item for you*

reported by istockanalyst:Toyota lost $4.3 billion last year in the USA amid dramatic decline in auto sales. The company -- which hadn't reported an annual loss since 1950 -- has forecast a loss for this year, too. The company reported net loss of 765.8 billion yen in the fourth-quarter ended March 31 in Japan, compared to net profit of 316.8 billion yen last year.

GM is coming back and coming back fast...Toyota is constantly apologizing to their entire country of Japan for building problem vehicles...
i get this info a little quicker than most being in the business...


----------



## wfishtx

I think Big Pappa pretty much summed it up for everyone. Thank you sir.


----------



## workorfish

*Commercial*

I just love the latest yota commercial - " 100 miles a day in my Toyota truck, 5 days a week". It's a goodern! Then you see the fine print that says he bought it in March 2010. Well I hope so dude.


----------



## TheGoose

Congratulations on the new truck, I hope you will get as many quality miles out of yours that I have mine.



freeportblue said:


> I started this post and I really appreciate all the comments and here's what I did and somewhat why.
> I bought 2010 GMC- the final price was a couple of thousand better but that wasn't the deciding factor. I figured the gas milage will be better ( 17-18 vs 14-15) and I have a 2010 toyota camery and I am very disappointed that Toyota hasn't handled the recall better than they have. I'm not sure that there is actually a problem but I would have appreciated a call from the dealership to bring it in rather than telling me after I contacted them to bring it in for a " fix". IF I was doing a lot of trailer pulling I would have probably went with the Toyota. If I have any issues with the new truck I'll be sure to let you guys know!
> Thanks again for the information!


It's really a DMN shame that you have bought into the media hype surrounding GM's demise and their union employees. You're probably one of the people that actually believe that the union guys made $75/hr?

Once and for all, GM failed because their MANAGEMENT did not build the cars and trucks that America wanted to buy. When gas hit $3-4/gallon, they had no back-up plan, and nobody on this board is going to dispute how terrible their cars were from that period compared to their competitors. They were actually losing money on a few models of car but they had to make and sell them due to CAFE requirements (gas mileage fleet).

I sincerely hope that the company you work for never goes out of business and then the media blames the workers (at said failed management's hinting ). It was not good that GM had to file for B.R. and accept gov't funds, but in the end I think that if you look at what the company has done for America for the past 100 years and what good they will probably do in the future I think it was a necessary evil. Thank god Obama had the balls to finally purge most of the bad management out and get some people in there who know how to run a company, like fellow Texan (and Tech grad) Ed Whitacre.



catchysumfishy said:


> As long as you know which is best....:cheers::cheers:! IDK where these mileages are coming from but just Personally...i would have slapped that Extra $2k down and not went with GUBMENT MOTORS! Same Union members that slapped them together before the Gigantic Bail Out from OUR pockets "which the Unions caused" are still trying to put them together during all of their beeeooootching/moaning /groaning/ and striking! Now that would have made my decision a lot easier! Congrat's on the new truck...enjoy and don't freak out on the mileage you don't get at first!:cheers:


I don't think that GM is going to entirely pay the funds out this year, but they will pay a big chunk down. They owe two different amounts-the "loan" money, and then the gov't owns 60% equity in GM. If they have an IPO late this year they will probably be able to pay back most of the gov't loans and also the gov't can get rid of most of their stake in the new GM.

Also I don't think the Old GM can ever repay what they owe, it was just known that it had to be done.

I actually wish GM would not pay the loan back so quickly b/c they are doing it for PR reasons. They should hold on to the cash until this depression has offically ended and they are actually making a profit. They still have big issues re: their pension fund.



BIG PAPPA said:


> Hey man, don't get excited here. Truth: GM was one of the Largest Bailouts in US History(other than Fannie Mae/Freddie Mac. Truth: GM came out of Bankruptcy in Record time, Faster than any other Large company ever has. Truth: GM will have the entire Debt to the United states Tax Payer paid back by the end of June 2010(this year) even though the Loan doesn't come due until 2015. Truth: GM has more Parts made by American Vendors than any other auto manufacturer right here in the USA. Truth: GM employes more Americans than any other Auto Manufacturer. Truth: I'm in the car business, i have driven said vehicles and as Ed Whitacre say's, May the Best car win. It's very apparent YOU have not seen GM vehicles or driven them for quite some time. Their Quality is hands DOWN Better than Toyota. It's really simple math here, GM's warranty expense is 19% less per vehicle serviced than Toyoto's "per vehicle serviced under warranty", and that's before Toyota's recall which helped drop their average per vehicle but added to their total revenue spent.
> this is 2Cool fishing, and we are all members here, so please keep that in mind before you start telling someone to ****...that was just wrong.


To whoever posted that pic of the Tundra pulling the chevy: My god, next to that classic Chevy truck that Tundra looks, eh, I can't even describe it. Like beauty and the beast.


----------



## bspeegle

Go for the tundra. I know someone who works for toyota, and she said its only the cars that had problems. I have an 2006 tacoma and it never had problems and my dad has an 2009 tundra and it has no problems. The toyota has a bigger engine and will pull more than the 1500. Trust me on this. Tack the tundra.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*ANOTHER STORY FOR YOU TOYOTA LOVERS*

HOT OFF THE PRESS:
U.S. agency could seek 2nd fine for Toyota fixes
Carmaker accused of hiding changes
BY JUSTIN HYDE
FREE PRESS WASHINGTON STAFF
· javascript:void(null);
WASHINGTON -- U.S. auto safety regulators may pursue a second fine against Toyota over hiding information about sticking accelerator pedals in 2.3 million vehicles, after setting a $16.375-million fine on Monday.
​In its official notification to Toyota obtained by the Free Press, the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration accused Toyota of concealing its testing of the problem and changes made in overseas models from regulators last year, admitting to only complaints from U.S. owners.
The agency also said the Japanese automaker would have faced a fine totaling $13.8 billion were it not for caps set by U.S. law on NHTSA penalties.
The automaker had exposed "millions of American drivers, passengers and pedestrians to the dangers of driving with a sticking accelerator pedal," NHTSA Chief Counsel O. Kevin Vincent wrote.
"There can be no reasonable dispute that Toyota's initiation of this recall was untimely."
Toyota has until April 19 to respond to NHTSA and has not indicated whether it will accept the fine or contest it, which would trigger a lengthy legal battle with the U.S. government.
NHTSA said it could issue another fine depending on whether it decides the problems with sticking pedals are technically two separate defects, based on the manufacturing changes made by Toyota.
The agency has two other probes under way into Toyota's recall of 5.4 million vehicles for floor mats that could trigger sudden acceleration and its general handling of sudden acceleration complaints; each of those probes could generate additional fines.
The agency announced the fine on Monday after finding that Toyota told dealers in 31 European countries in September 2009 about problems with the pedals that could lead to sudden acceleration, but didn't launch a recall in the U.S. until Jan. 21, and only then under pressure from NHTSA.
NHTSA's investigation, which has generated some 70,000 documents from Toyota, has shown the automaker was struggling with the problem since July 2006, when the owner of a Toyota Avalon sedan first reported it, and more complaints about the pedals made by CTS arrived in 2007.
Toyota and CTS changed the materials used to build the pedals in production twice -- once in January 2008 and again in July of last year for European models. In June 2009, it told dealers in the U.K. to replace the CTS pedal with one made by Denso.
On Sept. 29, it told dealers in 31 European countries how to handle customer complaints of sticking pedals that could lead to "sudden engine r.p.m. increases and/or sudden vehicle acceleration."
In October, Toyota ordered a production change for pedals in RAV4 SUVssimilar to one made for European vehicles, but then canceled it.
"Toyota gave this instruction despite the fact that it had issued similar or identical instructions in Canada and Europe and knew that the very same issues that prompted the European and Canadian actions existed on a significant number of vehicles in the United States," NHTSA said.
NHTSA said Toyota did not reveal the extent of its troubles with sticking accelerator pedals until Jan. 19, two days before the recall.
After announcing the recall, Toyota kept selling vehicles already built until it halted sales under pressure by NHTSA on Jan. 26.
Under federal law, once automakers find a safety defect they have five days to issue a recall.
Toyota's former top U.S. public relations executive warned just before the recall in January that the automaker needed to "come clean" about sticking accelerator pedals.
_Contact JUSTIN HYDE: 202-906-8204 or *[email protected]*_


----------



## Blue02

Big pappa, point well taken. Toyota should have and could have done a much better job in handling the recall. I don't think anyone could argue that but I am sure some will. I guess what's really sad is that these forums end up in just a big bashing session and everyone getting upset if they don't bow to others opinions. I know I have been guilty of that in my life before. Fact of the matter is we are all extremely blessed to live in this country and even be able to afford the vehicles that we are all talking about on this forum. Some people would kill to even own a old truck no matter what the brand is. Fact of the matter is when we all pass away some day we can't take these trucks / boats / or anything else with us. In the grand scheme of things it doesn't make a hill of a beans difference on what you drive, where you live, or even the boat you own. Big pappa I hope you don't think I am addressing this to you and I apologize ahead of time if it comes across that way. Just stating my thoughts.


----------



## justinsfa

Did anyone mention that the faulty part was manufactured in Indiana? Its not even a japanese part.....


----------



## Newbomb Turk

Manufacture and design problems are two different things....


----------



## PasadenaMan

The faulty floor mat or the TPS? 
lol


----------



## justinsfa

I also think its only fair to point out, that we arent even all comparing apples to apples here as to which truck is the best on the market (which of course, mine is!).... 

Regardless, every survey and test and comparison cannot be really all that reliable.

Each manufacturer learns from the other models stong and weak points.... For example, in 2007 when the full size Tundra was first released, it was the most powerful, most awesomest truck out there.... Hence the reason it as awarded the Truck of the Year, (I think in 2008).

In 2008, 2009 and 2010, all the other major manufacturers released new, updated versions of their pickups to compete with the Tundra and the bar that it set. Now, Chevy has the biggest engine.... Next year it will be somebody else... Its all just a big rotation.... When Toyota redesigns the Tundra, it will start over the whole cycle again and we will all be puffing out our chests about whose is the best.... haha

Today, you are essentially comparing a 2007 Toyota to a 2009 Chevy to a 2010 Ford and Dodge.... thats 3 years of R&D advantages.

In the end though, all these comparisons are done by people just like all of us putzes that are on here... they have opinions and they preach them.

The recalls are all just a bunch of media frenzy... just like everything else in our society... H1N1 got boring, so along comes Toyota.... now its Jesse James and Tiger Woods.... Next week it will be Lindsay Lohans lesbian girlfriend that is pregnant.... etc... etc....


----------



## Newbomb Turk

"In 2008, 2009 and 2010, all the other major manufacturers released new, updated versions of their pickups to compete with the Tundra and the bar that it set. Now, Chevy has the biggest engine.... Next year it will be somebody else... Its all just a big rotation.... When Toyota redesigns the Tundra, it will start over the whole cycle again and we will all be puffing out our chests about whose is the best.... hah"


The first full size Turdra was introduced in 2000 with an optional anemic 4.7l V8. Second generation came out in 2007 becuase it couldn't/didn't compete with domestic full size trucks. Get your story straight. LOl hahahahah


----------



## justinsfa

Newbomb Turk said:


> "In 2008, 2009 and 2010, all the other major manufacturers released new, updated versions of their pickups to compete with the Tundra and the bar that it set. Now, Chevy has the biggest engine.... Next year it will be somebody else... Its all just a big rotation.... When Toyota redesigns the Tundra, it will start over the whole cycle again and we will all be puffing out our chests about whose is the best.... hah"
> 
> The first full size Turdra was introduced in 2000 with an optional anemic 4.7l V8. Second generation came out in 2007 becuase it couldn't/didn't compete with domestic full size trucks. Get your story straight. LOl hahahahah


The 2000 model Tundra was a test vehicle to see if they could fit into the market....a smart business strategy...

Dont dump all of your loyal midsize/compact truck owners and just jump up into uncharted territory.

They advanced from the Toyota pickup/Tacoma, to the slightly larger T-100, to the 1st Gen Tundra and now to the 2nd Gen Tundra... soon they will move into the 3/4 and 1 ton market.

Its called progression.... and makes perfect sense.... that way they dont get in over their heads and need to be bailed out 

They already rule the compact truck market and share the ruling of the car market w/ Honda.... its a business strategy that is working.


----------



## Newbomb Turk

A test vehicle hahhahha dude you've had too much turdra tonic, lay off a while. You made need that forklift you boasted about earlier to lift that lightly loaded sagging rear suspension on your turdra to install some air shocks or helper springs. If toyota had to compete with the same trade restrictions they place on American car makers and had to do without tax abatements I don't think they could compete against the domestic makers.


----------



## catchysumfishy

BIG PAPPA said:


> Hey man, don't get excited here. Truth: GM was one of the Largest Bailouts in US History(other than Fannie Mae/Freddie Mac. Truth: GM came out of Bankruptcy in Record time, Faster than any other Large company ever has. Truth: GM will have the entire Debt to the United states Tax Payer paid back by the end of June 2010(this year) even though the Loan doesn't come due until 2015. Truth: GM has more Parts made by American Vendors than any other auto manufacturer right here in the USA. Truth: GM employes more Americans than any other Auto Manufacturer. Truth: I'm in the car business, i have driven said vehicles and as Ed Whitacre say's, May the Best car win. It's very apparent YOU have not seen GM vehicles or driven them for quite some time. Their Quality is hands DOWN Better than Toyota. It's really simple math here, GM's warranty expense is 19% less per vehicle serviced than Toyoto's "per vehicle serviced under warranty", and that's before Toyota's recall which helped drop their average per vehicle but added to their total revenue spent.
> this is 2Cool fishing, and we are all members here, so please keep that in mind before you start telling someone to *****.*..that was just wrong.


You are right Big poppa, i totally Apologize! The last one i personally owned was a '95 1500 and it was a total POS, the 350 had a miss in it and all Gubment motors could say was "it's a characteristic of the motor" I went to three dealerships and everyone of them said the same thing..i wrote Gubment motors and called the he&& out of them but No one could repair the problem "NO ONE COULD REPAIR THEIR OWN PROBLEM" Ha! Then the computer started failing,again NO ONE AT GUBMENT MOTORS could fix their OWN problem! I looked into it and these were a common problems along with the ABS breaking system that was junk and to no avail...,they couldn't repair their OWN product, And they would not go public with it!I rented an '06 impala and the Damned air bag went off on me while simply driving it down the road -First trip the car had ever made,they tried every thing in their power to cover that up...but guess what BP, Computers and the Net were up and running well by then and i had found 62 that had had the same problem and death's were in fact involved "BIG OLE HUSH HUSH there" I tried everything i could do short of hiring attorney's to get them to re-call them but NOOOO, never happened ! I'm sure the same things have happened and are happening with the big 3, but look at this= Mr. ToyoDa "correct spelling" had the Juevo's enough to go Completely public and Confront their problems HIS SELF! But he still didn't have to ask for a break and rob the taxes from American's! How many awesome manufactures have the BIG 3 shut down in the industry that were producing far Superior vehicles at a better price, twice the mileage if not 3 times and less than 1/4 of the emissions? These companies could have employed all of the people that Gubment motor's had to let go, they were open shop companies that didn't have to pay the high dollar Union dues and short working less productive hours "i can say this because i carried a book for enough years to be vested and then some but i didn't like the way they were selling books to any body walking through the door so i dropped ! This all comes into play because the Managers Of Gubment Motors and the other one CHRYSLER were in bed with the union along with our oh so wonderful Gubment officials! Every one of these people are responsible for people like us that want to invest our $$ more wisely! Now, these companies produced for 60 years outside of the states and the automobiles they sold american's were completely 100% Built in their foreign lands and then IMPORTED here! Now we are at present times and they have moved the majority of their Lt truck ops here and are employing more and more Americans and were employing Americans when Gubment Motors released so many it would probably make your head spin! I know now that you must be employed by Gubment motors and you are fighting to save face and your employment and i wish you the best,Honestly! But nothing has changed other than Gubment motors is Gubment motors and American's are still taking advantage of the 0 percent financing that is keeping the doors open! Once again , i totally apologize about the **** comment !


----------



## justinsfa

Newbomb Turk said:


> A test vehicle hahhahha dude you've had too much turdra tonic, lay off a while. You made need that forklift you boasted about earlier to lift that lightly loaded sagging rear suspension on your turdra to install some air shocks or helper springs. If toyota had to compete with the same trade restrictions they place on American car makers and had to do without tax abatements I don't think they could compete against the domestic makers.


What makes me chuckle is that you actually think that your Im So Tough Chevy would not squat pulling that much weight...

Please come out of your little magical fairy Chevy land and join the rest of reality...

Green to you.... It should match perfectly with your envy....


----------



## Newbomb Turk

With all your fairy tales of test vehicles and forklifts it's easy to see who has Chevrolet Truck envy. Enjoy your ricer. Green back at you, the only way I could help your rep....


----------



## justinsfa

Newbomb Turk said:


> With all your fairy tales of test vehicles and forklifts it's easy to see who has Chevrolet Truck envy. Enjoy your ricer.


Ah, the smell of rice in the morning..... aint it grand!

*********** Wing Wong..... (Thats Japanese for "Give my regards to your mechanic.")

Yall will get to see each other plenty!


----------



## Newbomb Turk

justinsfa said:


> Ah, the smell of rice in the morning..... aint it grand!
> 
> *********** Wing Wong..... (Thats Japanese for "Give my regards to your mechanic.")
> 
> Yall will get to see each other plenty!


Dude too funny, that is probably on your turdra Cd from the factory, thanks for informing us. :rotfl::rotfl::tongue:

*Domo Arigato*, Mr. Roboto... Domo


----------



## TheGoose

Dude,

The [ENTER] key. Learn it, use it.

Sometimes even hit it twice, it makes reading things alot easier.

Next week's lesson, the [SPACEBAR] key.



catchysumfishy said:


> You are right Big poppa, i totally Apologize! The last one i personally owned was a '95 1500 and it was a total POS, the 350 had a miss in it and all Gubment motors could say was "it's a characteristic of the motor" I went to three dealerships and everyone of them said the same thing..i wrote Gubment motors and called the he&& out of them but No one could repair the problem "NO ONE COULD REPAIR THEIR OWN PROBLEM" Ha! Then the computer started failing,again NO ONE AT GUBMENT MOTORS could fix their OWN problem! I looked into it and these were a common problems along with the ABS breaking system that was junk and to no avail...,they couldn't repair their OWN product, And they would not go public with it!I rented an '06 impala and the Damned air bag went off on me while simply driving it down the road -First trip the car had ever made,they tried every thing in their power to cover that up...but guess what BP, Computers and the Net were up and running well by then and i had found 62 that had had the same problem and death's were in fact involved "BIG OLE HUSH HUSH there" I tried everything i could do short of hiring attorney's to get them to re-call them but NOOOO, never happened ! I'm sure the same things have happened and are happening with the big 3, but look at this= Mr. ToyoDa "correct spelling" had the Juevo's enough to go Completely public and Confront their problems HIS SELF! But he still didn't have to ask for a break and rob the taxes from American's! How many awesome manufactures have the BIG 3 shut down in the industry that were producing far Superior vehicles at a better price, twice the mileage if not 3 times and less than 1/4 of the emissions? These companies could have employed all of the people that Gubment motor's had to let go, they were open shop companies that didn't have to pay the high dollar Union dues and short working less productive hours "i can say this because i carried a book for enough years to be vested and then some but i didn't like the way they were selling books to any body walking through the door so i dropped ! This all comes into play because the Managers Of Gubment Motors and the other one CHRYSLER were in bed with the union along with our oh so wonderful Gubment officials! Every one of these people are responsible for people like us that want to invest our $$ more wisely! Now, these companies produced for 60 years outside of the states and the automobiles they sold american's were completely 100% Built in their foreign lands and then IMPORTED here! Now we are at present times and they have moved the majority of their Lt truck ops here and are employing more and more Americans and were employing Americans when Gubment Motors released so many it would probably make your head spin! I know now that you must be employed by Gubment motors and you are fighting to save face and your employment and i wish you the best,Honestly! But nothing has changed other than Gubment motors is Gubment motors and American's are still taking advantage of the 0 percent financing that is keeping the doors open! Once again , i totally apologize about the **** comment !


----------



## wfishtx

TheGoose said:


> Dude,
> 
> The [ENTER] key. Learn it, use it.
> 
> Sometimes even hit it twice, it makes reading things alot easier.
> 
> Next week's lesson, the [SPACEBAR] key.


x2

I had to stop reading about a 1/4 of the way down to get my head to stop hurting. LOL

In all seriousness, as long as you don't ask me to make your payment or pay for your repairs, you can drive whatever you want.

On a related topic, did anybody hear about the Lexus that was pulled off the market due to its consumer rating? Apparently, it likes to rollover really easily. So much for the theory of manufacturers learning from other manufacurers. Anybody remember the Ford Explorer that didn't like to stay on all four wheels? I wonder who makes Lexus anyway? Oh that's right, Toyota does don't they. Such fine pieces of machinery. :rotfl:

I think everyone should trust their family in one.


----------



## A Draper

I learned a while back to never ask questions about trucks on the internet. Everyone gets fighting mad, are convinced they are right and will state their mind like it is the gospel. 

I need a new truck. I don't want one. I would be perfectly happy if my F150 harley davidson edition would last forever but, It's been in the shop three times in last two months. Repairs plus rental car plus the headache of just having everything disrupted just doesn't work. The truck has 175,000 miles on it and frankly everything is worn out. I've looked at Ford, Toyota and chevy 1/2 tons. I like the ford but, I'm more serious about they Tundra. 

I know it's a roll of the dice. I've gotten around the same miles out of my last two f150s before they just weren't reliable. Can I get 250,000 and three extra years out of the Tundra? No one knows.


----------

